# more pregnancy friendly recipes: non alcoholic mulled wine



## purple_socks

Heres another recipe i thought i'd share: i really like mulled wine so its another thing i was sad abt missing out on this xmas. i had a few goes at making various recipes i came across using various fruit juices etc which were a bit naff but have just made some which is either the best recipe i've come across so far or i'm just 4getting what actual wine taste like!

anyway here goes: a carton of red grape juice, 2 table spoons of brown sugar, a mug of orange juice (or just add to taste), a handful of cinnamon cloves, dried orange slices and dried orange peel, 1 cinnamon stick-u can also add ginger and nutmeg to taste (or just buy a packet of mulling spices)


----------



## Rach276

OOOOOOO wow your amazing!!!! Thanks! Im going do this tomoro!


----------

